
Business 2.0 Doesn't Do Backups, Lost Entire June Edition - usablecontent
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/05/01/news/magazine.php
======
danielha
I don't know much about publishing, but I would think each department has a
copy of their respective contributions. If I liken their editorial system to
version control, why wouldn't, say, the art department have layouts on their
local machines?

------
lupin_sansei
It isn't so bad, they did manage to recover the content:

"But all is well, he said, and the magazine will go to press on schedule next
week. The recovery was made much easier, paradoxically, by a bane of modern
business: litigation, or at least the fear of it. "The text had all been copy-
edited and sent off to the lawyers, so it had been saved as e-mail," Quittner
said."

------
mynameishere
They had a backup server. Misplaced automation is the villain. Makes sense to
automate a task that you do 100+ times a day, but backups are generally run
once a day, and are recovered maybe once a year.

My backup system involves a script with a bunch of copy commands that I can
see flying by in the console as they work.

------
hundreddollar
Too bad they weren't using Mozy!

------
nickb
Classic case of 'Do as I say, not as I do' ;)

"How to protect company's data"

<http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2006/11/01/8392042/index.htm>

------
Sam_Odio
Also on techcrunch: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/02/june-issue-of-
business-20-deleted-before-going-to-print/>

